# Buxton news,  rumour and general chat -  May 2014



## Supine (May 1, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to Buxton on Monday 

*Subscribes*


----------



## Supine (May 1, 2014)

I'm a big fan. Gateway to the peaks


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2014)

Supine said:


> I'm a big fan. Gateway to the peaks








I know this is further north (Hadfield?), but bits of Buxton have the same feel


----------



## moose (May 7, 2014)

I can nearly see it from here, if there wasn't a hill in the way.  
Anyway, Buxton Tap House. It's ace. Makes the best aubergine butty I have ever had.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2014)

My visits to Buxton always seem to be cursed. This time the A6 was closed at Chapel and last time there was some other incident that caused massive tailbacks


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

The Northerner's gran lived in Buxton. He spent most of his childhood holidays there....

I've been once. Remember Morris dancers, and a vintage market.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 8, 2014)

I think I've only been to Buxton once in recent years that I recall - I walked from Whalley up Shining Tor over the tops and down into Buxton.  Nice little place, if a bit cold given the elevation - it was noticeably colder than the valley floor over in Cheshire at any rate.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2014)

I passed through Buxton again earlier, it was still raining.


----------



## moose (May 8, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I passed through Buxton again earlier, it was still raining.


I moved to near Buxton from Manchester, and saw quantities of rain I had hitherto only imagined. We have recently had to have bigger gutters put on the house to deal with it all.


----------



## Manter (May 8, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, it finally eased off once I got to Stockport (saw plenty that would have been good for the mundane thread too!) 

There was also an accident in Leek, I am definitely cursed to never have an incident-free journey to Buxton


----------



## Sirena (May 8, 2014)

I have some Buxton water.  It tastes of water.

It was made by Nestle, probably in one of their far eastern sweat-shops.


----------



## twistedAM (May 8, 2014)

Why isn't this in the Buxton forum?


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2014)

I like Buxton, been a couple of times. Nice clean air. Had a few pints and some refreshing spring water from the gob of that lion fountain in the square.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Why isn't this in the Buxton forum?



You can't say that in here. You have to go to the question subforum of the minor gripe forum.


----------



## moose (May 8, 2014)

xenon said:


> I like Buxton, been a couple of times. Nice clean air. Had a few pints and some refreshing spring water from the gob of that lion fountain in the square.


Did you see the nutter with the moped carrying 8 massive water containers? He fills up several times a week, and wobbles off up the road.


----------



## twistedAM (May 8, 2014)

xenon said:


> You can't say that in here. You have to go to the question subforum of the minor gripe forum.



..and appear in person at Buxton Town Hall between 11am and 12,30 pm on a Tue or Thur to file the necessary paperwork.

Actually I like Buxton. When i was in a cycling club a few of us used to regularly race each other from Macc to the Cat and Fiddle and then descend into Buxton for lunch.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2014)

My first long term boyfriend's mum worked in Buxton Opera House 20 odd years ago.

That is my Buxton anecdote.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2014)

moose said:


> Did you see the nutter with the moped carrying 8 massive water containers? He fills up several times a week, and wobbles off up the road.



Ha. Why not. Must have been his day off. Was a few years ago. There were a couple of Japanese tourists taking pics IIRC.



twistedAM said:


> ..and appear in person at Buxton Town Hall between 11am and 12,30 pm on a Tue or Thur to file the necessary paperwork.
> 
> Actually I like Buxton. When i was in a cycling club a few of us used to regularly race each other from Macc to the Cat and Fiddle and then descend into Buxton for lunch.





I'm trying to remember the name of the pubs we went in. The Wheatsheaf was one.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> My first long term boyfriend's mum worked in Buxton Opera House 20 odd years ago.
> 
> That is my Buxton anecdote.




 My mate's mum used to work there.

Was his initials AR?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2014)

xenon said:


> My mate's mum used to work there.
> 
> Was his initials AR?



 no, they lived in Whaley Bridge, a family of Ps


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> no, they lived in Whaley Bridge, a family of Ps



Ah, the Whaley Bridge Ps. Notorious across the Peak District for their ways...


----------



## twistedAM (May 9, 2014)

xenon said:


> I'm trying to remember the name of the pubs we went in. The Wheatsheaf was one.



We used to just do the cafes apart from one time we had a few too many beers in some pub and it was a wretched ride back to Manchester


----------



## Supine (May 9, 2014)

I stayed in a haunted hotel in Buxton. I didn't see anything but some friends had a very sleepless night. True fax.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2014)

I was in Buxton a couple of years ago when the Fringe was on and we went to see a production of A Midsummer Night's Dream in Poole's Cavern - it was a delight! 
The downside was when we were looking for a pub to watch Andy Murray play Roger Federer we saw Edwina Currie sat holding court outside of the one we chose.


----------



## Saints Alive (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife comes from Furness Vale, just down t'road from Buxton. We got married in the Pavilion Gardens. For all our southern mates who came to our wedding, the Peak District was quite a revelation.


----------



## Supine (Jul 3, 2014)

In three weeks time I'll be listening to ringo dj 'ing reggae at a party just outside Buxton.


----------



## grubby local (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to work for the Buxton Advertiser circa 1988. I'd get the train from my home in Stockport, go to work, get the train back all the way to Manchester, party at the hacienda or elsewhere til it shut, and night bus it back EVERY FUCKING NIGHT! Good days.

I also had to report on Buxton FC home and away for a year. Not such good days.
gx


----------



## moose (Jul 4, 2014)

grubby local said:


> I also had to report on Buxton FC home and away for a year. Not such good days.


Oh, they're weird. They chucked a pig's head on the pitch once, when we played there. Steward casually picked it up by the ear and slung it in a bin. 
I fancied nipping over the hill this weekend, but they've got some Military Tattoo thing on, so maybe not.


----------



## Saints Alive (Jul 7, 2014)

Based on my in-laws, I'd say a lot of life for the locals revolves around what is 100 metres either side of the A6. They seem virtually oblivious to the spectacular Peak District in which they live. When I go up and suggest going for a walk, they look at me as if I were mad.


----------

